# Bagseed indoor soil grow



## NCGuerrillaking (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey im new on this forum but ive been growing outdoors for about 6 years now and i started my first indoor grow 3 weeks ago in my closet. its 4 feet side like 2.5 deep and i have 8 plants vegging under a 400 watt metal halide lamp. i was wondering how long i should veg them for before putting them under the 400 watt hps and switch them to 12/12? and if i should get another light like another 400 or maybe 600 watt lamp? they are all in 3 gallon grow bags with roots formula 707. i have roots grow and bloom and also the dry fox farm trio (open sesame, beastie bloomz, and cha ching) can anyone tell me how i should use these? id really appreciate any advice as im trying to get as much as i can out of these.


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 14, 2012)

flip when ever you want, predict the stretch on some.


more light the better...........60w/sqft is ideal! IMO

good luck


----------



## NCGuerrillaking (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you. When i switch them they will probably double or triple them in size right? they are gonna be bushy little fackers i can tell


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 14, 2012)

I would not switch til the plants have reached sexual maturity. this is usually the 6 to 8 week of growing.


----------



## NCGuerrillaking (Mar 14, 2012)

usually i only see my plants two or three times all year until harvest just throwem in ffof in 3 gallon bags and let em loose lol.


----------



## NCGuerrillaking (Mar 14, 2012)

word. 4 weeks or so sounds good. any tips or ideas that can help me produce the biggest buds i can with what i have? i cant afford any other nutrients right now i got the fox farm trio a year or 2 ago and didnt use it lol so i wanna utilize them but i think i have to wait til i wanna flower to use any?


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 14, 2012)

sativa's stretch.....indicas not so much!

depends on what u bought


----------



## NCGuerrillaking (Mar 14, 2012)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> depends on what u bought


like what nutrients i bought?

so im thinkin il let them get like 3.5 feet and flip them.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 14, 2012)

here the FF feeding guide hXXp://foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf

no hes talking the strain of your seeds


----------



## NCGuerrillaking (Mar 14, 2012)

oh they are bagseed lol

ok and should i use the roots bloom and grow while doing that or no? and mix it in the same container?

like as the schedule says for them, i have that schedule.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 14, 2012)

If you only have 10 sq ft and that many plants, I predict that you are going to run out of space before you get these sexed.  I am thinking that you are going to have to flip them before they get too large or you may well outgrow your space.  Keep a very very close eye out for hermies if growing from bagseed. 

Also, lighting need are generally figured on lumens per sq ft, rather than watts per sq ft. as the lumens per watt can vary widely.  For example, CFLs only provide about 62 lumens per watt, where a larger HPS will emit 150 lumens per watt.

You haven't mentioned your ventilation.  That can be as important as your lighting.

Any pictures?


----------



## NCGuerrillaking (Mar 14, 2012)

well the metal halide i think is 38000 lumens or around there and the hps is 55,000 lumens. i was gonna put probably 4 outdoors i was thinking that too. for the ventilation i am getting two fans that are fitted to stick in holes i cut in the wall and cieling, one bringing in air from outside and one leading to the crawlspace. im just having trouble getting my paychecks cashed atm. and i will post pictures as soon as i get an sd card for my camera or find the usb for my old phone. is it safe to use the roots grow and bloom and ff nutes i have together? idk if i just follow the schedules for each or if they shouldnt be used together. and also i was thinking about a scrog but idk where to get what i need lol

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BUT I DO keep the closet door and windows open and two fans one blowing out the door and one in the closet so that it gets some ventilation even though im sacrificing some light. i have maylar on the walls and door too. one side is white and one is reflective i have the reflective side showing i saw mixed opinions of each so i just went with the shiny one. lawl.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 14, 2012)

What kind of fans do you plan on getting (duct booster fans are not good fans to use)?  IMO, you would be better off getting a good centrifuge fan for your exhaust and let your intake be passive.

Since you are just starting to grow, I would go with the directions for the nutes you plan on using, but go a little lighter until you see how your plants do with different nute strengths.  I am not sure that I see a benefit to using both the Roots and the FF at the same time.  Isn't the Roots an organic food and the FF trio not?


----------



## NCGuerrillaking (Mar 14, 2012)

yeah i dont know the difference. dont micronutrients help break down nutes or something? 
and for fans i saw two cheap duct fans at htg for 20 each idk what the one is your talking about, is it expensive?


----------



## David Harritz (Jun 5, 2012)

That is quite a new concept the indoor soil grow. It will be very good topic for the discussion. As here all the criteria of the soil growing will be there and with that the indoor grow will also be implemented.


----------

